# Cómo imprimir varias copias del circuito de una en el Eagle



## luchovl2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola, supongo que a todos los que usan Eagle les habrá pasado de querer imprimir una hoja con un diseño repetido por toda la hoja. Acá está cómo hacerlo. 
Una vez terminado el diseño, guardarlo, cerrar la ventana del esquemático sin cerrar la del diseño. Ahora seleccionar todo el diseño (supongo que todos saben como), cortarlo con el ícono de la tijera y pegarlo con el ícono al lado del anterior. Esto no borrará el original, en lugar de cortar en realidad copia. Repetir el procedimiento todas las veces que quiera, considerando el tamaño de la hoja en la que sea va a imprimir. Recomiendo que si van a imprimir en una laser y en un papel para hacer la transferencia primero hagan una prueba en una hoja normal, porque con una impresora laser me pasó que imprimía cualqueir cosa.
 Espero les sirva, saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2008)

Lo puse en practica, sin embargo  no copia los pad ni las vias, solo coge Las pistas (Botom). Será mi versión , tengo la ver4.13 .


----------



## godlc (May 25, 2011)

hola compañero, en base a tu pregunta la mejor opción que le he encontrado a ese problema es : 

* descarga un programa que te genere pdf ( impresoras pdf virtuales ) 
(yo uso el pdf creator). 

* has una "impresion" pdf de la tarjeta y despues de eso tira a imprimir todas las copias que necesitas de la hoja donde quedo la tarjeta. 

espero te sirva suerte   .


----------

